# Spoiled much?



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Eh..Bonnie passed out in her food trough.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

That’s great. A girl after my own heart.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

That girl has a pretty blase attitude toward food. Obviously, it isn't ever scarce in her world.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Our Bonnie would never let food just sit there like that. She knows it will escape if you ignore it. Eat it fast!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL well like i said spoilleeddd


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Awe how cute Bonnie!


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

She’s adorable!!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

ty yall :haha:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

SSSOOOO CUTE!!! I dont want to steal your thred, but I have a pic of a little girl doing something like that! I would love to post if you dont mind.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

please do lol


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Face down in the oatmeal!!!!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@MadCatX I hope you don't take this amiss, because I mean well.

Pygmies are a meat goat, and can gain weight extremely easily. I know that you'd like some blue eyed babies from Clyde. Extra weight can prevent settling, and cause all sorts of problems if she does settle, including partum mortality.

Now, it may be the angle of the shot (which is very cute!) but she really does look hefty. Could the spoiling be going too far, maybe? If you say, "No" then fine. I'll believe you.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL - No. 

Whats hard to tell in the picture, is while she is getting some weight on her. Bonnie has her winter coat on now, and the picture is actually angled, because we live on the mountain. 

She is a little portly though.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Just a note - I always like suggestions. I am a newbie so I never take stuff like that personal. Ive got a lot to learn


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Shy Girl being a bit lazy... they are about 7-8 weeks in this pic, she did this alot


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL - they are like we're going to lay down and eat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

Dinner in bed wow


----------

